

Ask HN: What's the best music service available. - EduardoRT

I&#x27;ve been dancing around various music online music services (Spotify, Rdio, Google Music, Grooveshark, Deezer,etc) but I haven&#x27;t found yet something that fulfills my needs. Google music need to be always on and doesn&#x27;t have a desktop client. Spotify doesn&#x27;t have a nice view for albums and it&#x27;s &quot;hard&quot; to upload my own music. Rdio mobile client is painfully slow.<p>So, how do you manage your music? what service do you use and why?
======
saiprashanth93
I have been using Nokia's music store in my Lumia phone.Its pretty basic.If
you are looking for a decent library at a low cost it is worthwhile.Some
people are using it like a ipod instead of a phone.Of course, you would be
locked down to MS.

